# Titan 640 vs Graco 495



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

I am thinking of getting a stand/skid sprayer. What do you recommend? Titan 640? Graco 495? Why?

Thanks!


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Either brand will do fine in terms of reliability and actual spraying. I've owned Titan and Graco stuff and it makes no difference.

That being said, spend a bit more and get something that will do at least 1 gallon per minute.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Graco or Tritech T5. Titan all made in china plastic and poorly thought out 'features' like the hidden TSL reservoir so you can't tell if your actually dispensing liquid on to the rod, or the lower seat pusher rod which leads contractors to not clean machines properly. Difficult to replace the transducer etc etc. Titan gun is complete garbage you can break the housing by dropping it from waist high.

Tritech 100% made in USA from high quality components and the best pump you'll ever own.

1GPM pumps are great but overkill for 90% of residential repaints. I would only look at them if your considering lots of new contruction, thick elastomerics or you need 300+ feet of line.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

Currently, I only do residential repaints. I am looking for a machine suitable for this with 100' (plus whip), but that would take up a minimum amount of space in my vehicle. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ConroePainting said:


> Currently, I only do residential repaints. I am looking for a machine suitable for this with 100' (plus whip), but that would take up a minimum amount of space in my vehicle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Look no further:








T5 | Tritech Industries


3300 PSI (226 BAR)




tritechindustries.com





If you don't have anywhere local to get them you can send me a private message, or there are plenty of other online dealers...


----------



## Luc Graf (Aug 2, 2018)

ConroePainting said:


> Currently, I only do residential repaints. I am looking for a machine suitable for this with 100' (plus whip), but that would take up a minimum amount of space in my vehicle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


From my experience I would recommend the Grace


cocomonkeynuts said:


> Look no further:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 495 is a great pump for the size and it comes in a lowboy so size and carrying up stairs won’t be a problem. I believe it’s the largest size offered in a lowboy style. The 495 has been my primary pump for apartment and condo full color changes and it’s help up very well. I have had to change the packings a few times but for its size it’s a 👍


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Luc Graf said:


> From my experience I would recommend the Grace
> 
> The 495 is a great pump for the size and it comes in a lowboy so size and carrying up stairs won’t be a problem. I believe it’s the largest size offered in a lowboy style. The 495 has been my primary pump for apartment and condo full color changes and it’s help up very well. I have had to change the packings a few times but for its size it’s a 👍


Graco makes up to 695 in a lo-boy model. Tritech you can get up to T11 (1095 1.2GPM equivalent) in a low cart configuration.

I don't like all the new bells and whistles on all the new graco pumps, just more electronic confusers to break. Tritech subscribe to KISS design principle and 100% made in USA.
Given the recent events over the past year seems like consumers should move to support business that don't outsource to china!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the 640 lowboy and I can't imagine it without wheels, it would be way to heavy. The 495 might be ok on stand mount, but it has just a tic lower production.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Witch ever way you go. I would step up to. 695 it will do any job you have with out hurt it. Get it with the hose reel. It makes a world of difference. I Haven’t use Tritech pumps but love what I have used. Then keep your eye open for a small 395 and put a hopper on it. I found one for $100 the hopper cost me more. It is all is nice to have a backup pump. For instants My speed flow when down sprayping dry fall. Out come the 695. Different job 695 goes down out comes the 395. They dont eat anything but space.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

The graco 495. You'll love it. And that new contractor series gun. It even looks cool.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr. Paintman said:


> The graco 495. You'll love it. And that new contractor series gun. It even looks cool.


yeah it looks cool but just like the titan its made of cheap metal and composite, you shouldn't be able to break a gun with your bare fingers or dropping it from waist high IMO.

Take a gander at some fine made in USA guns:








Airless Spray Guns | Tritech Industries


Our line of airless guns is built to withstand the rigors of everyday use. All are manufactured with high strength aluminum alloys, stainless steel wetted




tritechindustries.com


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

I mostly use FFLP tips (less overspray in the wind), and I just ordered a Titan HEA tip to try out. 

Will a Titan 440 work well with these tips? 

Would a Graco 395 or 490 be better in some way? Or should I go with something else. 

FYI: I am currently spraying with a very old diaphragm rig (1997 model, I believe), doing residential repaints.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Graco or Tritech T5. Titan all made in china plastic and poorly thought out 'features' like the hidden TSL reservoir so you can't tell if your actually dispensing liquid on to the rod, or the lower seat pusher rod which leads contractors to not clean machines properly. Difficult to replace the transducer etc etc. Titan gun is complete garbage you can break the housing by dropping it from waist high.
> 
> Tritech 100% made in USA from high quality components and the best pump you'll ever own.
> 
> 1GPM pumps are great but overkill for 90% of residential repaints. I would only look at them if your considering lots of new contruction, thick elastomerics or you need 300+ feet of line.


Waaaaay too much from the sounds of it. I don't think he gets enough work to even warm a 695 up


cocomonkeynuts said:


> yeah it looks cool but just like the titan its made of cheap metal and composite, you shouldn't be able to break a gun with your bare fingers or dropping it from waist high IMO.
> 
> Take a gander at some fine made in USA guns:
> 
> ...


Yeah they all look the same. I've never used one. But it's so frustrating these days buying ANYTHING. Seems like everyone, every business, Corp. , retailers, whole salers, lil stores. Big stores , every one of em. Are just out to straight rob people of their hard earned , tax cutted dollar. Sickening. Its like they spend more time and energy, which we all know both are Money. Sitting around thinking.of how they can squeeze every cent by cheaply making cheap stuff with cheap materials. The packaging has come a long ways. Seems like the packaging is better and cost more then what's actually inside.. Smh. .


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ConroePainting said:


> I mostly use FFLP tips (less overspray in the wind), and I just ordered a Titan HEA tip to try out.
> 
> Will a Titan 440 work well with these tips?
> 
> ...


440s are good little machines, made in china. Check out tritech. 100% made in USA using QUALITY parts. Best pump you'll ever own.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr. Paintman said:


> Waaaaay too much from the sounds of it. I don't think he gets enough work to even warm a 695 up
> 
> Yeah they all look the same. I've never used one. But it's so frustrating these days buying ANYTHING. Seems like everyone, every business, Corp. , retailers, whole salers, lil stores. Big stores , every one of em. Are just out to straight rob people of their hard earned , tax cutted dollar. Sickening. Its like they spend more time and energy, which we all know both are Money. Sitting around thinking.of how they can squeeze every cent by cheaply making cheap stuff with cheap materials. The packaging has come a long ways. Seems like the packaging is better and cost more then what's actually inside.. Smh. .


Yes and its my main complaint with new graco and titan stuff; too many bells and whistles. They have made it vastly easier to replace packings, meaning they aren't going to last as long, and all of a sudden I have to start stocking replacement triggers for the new guns. I have NEVER replaced a trigger on anyones gun until these new plastic ones came out. The old contractor guns would practically outlast the machine they came with.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 15, 2021)

The winner here is Graco, at least with the two sprayers I own. Performance wise, the Contractor and RX-80 spray guns by both companies are great, but the filters in the gun and manifold of my Graco sprayers are a lot faster to disassemble and clean than Titan.


----------



## Ahithophel (Mar 22, 2021)

Can’t say enough good things about Tritech, if you want a company you can get ahold of when something goes wrong I guarantee Tritech outperforms Graco.


----------

